# Emotional Numbness



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

Does anyone else experience emotional numbness/apathy with thyroid problems? I've been on medication for almost a year now and this (plus fatigue) is the major symptom I can't seem to beat...


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I recently was getting very detached emotionally, and labs at that time indicated low everything except reverse T3 which was high. How are your labs?


----------



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

Sabrina said:


> I recently was getting very detached emotionally, and labs at that time indicated low everything except reverse T3 which was high. How are your labs?


TSH 0.15 (range 0.3-5), FT3 3.1 (range 2.3-4.2), FT4 0.88 (range 0.71-1.85). I expressed my concerns to my primary doc and she said these numbers look good to her, even though I still feel pretty crappy...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

AnnaBell said:


> TSH 0.15 (range 0.3-5), FT3 3.1 (range 2.3-4.2), FT4 0.88 (range 0.71-1.85). I expressed my concerns to my primary doc and she said these numbers look good to her, even though I still feel pretty crappy...


Your labs are pretty crappy - need to be closer to 3/4 range for both FT-4 and FT-3. Find a new doctor.


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes! I felt the same way when I was hypo--detached from everyone and everything. It was disturbing. The fatigue was awful too. It might be that your FT4 is still too low. I looked back at my labs over the past year and noticed that even when my FT3 was high enough I didn't feel that well. Raising my FT4 helped. Also, changing to Synthroid from generic levothyroxine helped me enormously.


----------



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, I haven't gotten labs redone yet but I found a new doctor who raised my Levo to 75 mcg daily (from same dose but half pill twice a week) and 20 mcg liothyronine. It's really starting to make a difference! I care about things more, don't feel quite as tired (have even picked more hours at work, even though that leaves no energy for exercise...yet), and just generally feel more expressive and able to handle life  It's also starting to feel like things are working better "down there," which actually makes sex feel good (sorry if that is TMI)! I suspect that I might need one more increase after this but overall things are looking up. Thank you, everyone, for encouraging me to keep going when I was starting to lose hope


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 20 mcg liothyronine


Is that a daily dose? If so, that's fairly high dosage. Are you splitting the dose throughout the day?

Just be sure to ask for both FT-4 and FT-3 when you lab and use those 2 results to adjust dosing. You will want to lab early in the morning and not take your medications until after your blood draw. Goal is to fall somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range.


----------



## AnnaBell (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes, I take 20 mcg Liothyronine, split up into 10 mcg in the morning and 10 in the afternoon.


----------

